

Ask HN: Affordable LIDAR-Sensors? - philippnagel


======
jotux
$90:
[https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13167](https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13167)

------
w_t_payne
Maybe not quite what you are looking for, but may still be of some use:
[http://www.conti-online.com/www/industrial_sensors_de_en/](http://www.conti-
online.com/www/industrial_sensors_de_en/)

------
dangrossman
Neato robot vacuums go on sale for ~$120 pretty regularly, have a spinning
LIDAR on top, and a USB port that can feed you the sensor data.

~~~
jotux
There's a small company that sells spinning, inexpensive lidars:
[http://rplidar.robopeak.com/](http://rplidar.robopeak.com/)

You can purchase it from seeed:
[http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/RPLIDAR-360-degree-Laser-
Sc...](http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/RPLIDAR-360-degree-Laser-Scanner-
Development-Kit-p-1823.html)

------
chrisBob
You can get a Kinect pretty cheap. Microsoft sells them, and even provides
some software libraries.

------
zeeed
what is "affordable" to you?

what range, wavelength (or: visible/invisible), opening angle,
moving/stationary, indoor/outdoor, sunlight resistant, what target materials
etc.

provide some context if you want a good answer

